# Tommy



## jjjimi84 (Feb 9, 2019)

Here is a Tommy build I did a while back, really great pedal, very versatile. I painted this using acrylic paints, recreating Bob-omb from Super Mario.











Here is a little demo I put together to showcase the different eq options and gain settings available. This was done using one dual humbucker guitar and a Mesa RA-100, the only changes for the different tracks are from adjusting the pedal.
[soundcloud]




__
		https://soundcloud.com/dan-keclik%2Fpedalpcbcom-tommy-demo


----------



## yanivt (Feb 10, 2019)

Looks like the switches solder joints require additional soldering.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Feb 10, 2019)

Yeah I have since filled them in, this was forty or so builds ago. Just the first one where the paint job turned out okay.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Oct 28, 2020)

Digging up a necro thread! 

Here is my demo video I filmed of the Tommy.


----------



## cooder (Oct 28, 2020)

Nice demo again! Cheers, always enjoy them! The Tommy is a staple...


----------



## jjjimi84 (Oct 28, 2020)

Thank you sir!


----------



## HamishR (Oct 31, 2020)

Tommy is the bomb! Really like the artwork.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Oct 31, 2020)

HamishR said:


> Tommy is the bomb! Really like the artwork.


Thank you very much, plenty more SMB inspired artwork on the way


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 1, 2020)

Love the t-shirt in the demo


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 1, 2020)

BuddytheReow said:


> Love the t-shirt in the demo


My favorite band, I tease a riff of theirs in every video. I have been seeing them live for almost twenty years. Nice catch! UM Love


----------

